# What you lookin' at!?!?!?



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I just love the look on the top pidgies face. It look's like he's either PO'd at the intrusion of me hanging out the window for the pic or he's wondering why i'm not downstairs feeding him


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

If we only knew what is going on in those pigeon minds. You are definately getting that look.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Pigeons are making such unique eye contact! I just can't resist  
Suz.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I thinks it's pigeon hypnosis......YOUR ARE GETTING SLEEPY!...FEED US..COOOOOO...FEED US


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes you must be right! They always suceed their little trick with me! 
Suz.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Pigeons hypnotizing us.... so true!


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*pigeon hypnosis*

it is really hypnotizing to hear the little cuties cooing in the windowseal. i used to have two pigeons living next door in the neighbours window seal and she used t squirt them with the water hoze she fed the feral cats though, so i moved the food for the cats and put seeds for the pigeons on my window. now they live at my house, and there is nothing she can do about the constant cooing. just try bringing the hose near my house!!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

How could you not just love em ? They are so sweet. Is it any wonder that people and this bird have had bonds for thousands of years ?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They are great companions! I love Dudley as much as any other member of my family, maybe more because he doesn't ask to borrow money 
Our love affair with the pigeon will last as long as we both walk the planet!


----------

